# How long does homemade butter last?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I finally made the homemade butter (re: the previous thread on Euro butter vs American butter). Just heavy cream with a pinch of salt at the end. Turned out wonderfully. How long shoud I expect it to keep in the fridge?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Butter literally sucks the odors and flavors out of the air and holds them. 
That said, keep your beautiful homemade butter well wrapped and consumed within 2 weeks. It is best fresh and within a few days. (It's bad when it sours or smells like onions.)
I don't think homemade butter has a chance of long shelf life because it is so darned good! (Like the question of how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsipop.)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thank you m brown!


----------

